# In An Instant (CSS: My new fav library!)



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 3, 2016)

This is one of the best string libraries I have ever heard. Go out and buy it now, you won't regret it!  Haven't been this inspired buy a new library in a long time. Almost has this vintage golden years of hollywood sound to it. Very realistic sounding.

(...No, I don't work for them  )

Wrote this piece with it recently.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 3, 2016)

That does sound nice, and a nice composition too, Daniel. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Kennith Nichol (Aug 4, 2016)

What a lovely sound. Is this stock sound, or have you applied a reverb or other effects to the final output?


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 4, 2016)

Vackert! Softa hälsningar ifrån huvudstaden.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 4, 2016)

wonderful.  very emotional, gread chords. reminds in some ways of adadio for strings. Well done and refreshing to all that epic tracks here. I often nitpick and critizise (some hate me here probably already) but I shut my mouth for a moment. Love it &

Love CSS.


----------



## milesito (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice work Daniel. What reverbs are you using and which mic positions in CSS?


----------



## labornvain (Aug 4, 2016)

What are CSS strings.


----------



## labornvain (Aug 4, 2016)

jieff said:


> you missed the party? ^_^
> 
> Cinematic Studio Strings
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...brary-from-the-creators-of-cs2-out-now.54191/



Thanks


----------



## pdub (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fer (Aug 4, 2016)

Great piece Daniel!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 4, 2016)

Best combination of style and sound!


----------



## ag75 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning! I would also love to know how you got them to sound like that. Fantastic writing.


----------



## pixel (Aug 4, 2016)

Brilliant! I love this piece


----------



## David Stiles (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow - this is stunningly beautiful! My only complaint is that it isn't long enough!  And you're right, these CSS strings very much have that old 50s/60s Hollywood string vibe to them.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful, Daniel. CSS does indeed do that style very well, as you have well demonstrated.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 5, 2016)

DanielBeijbom said:


> This is one of the best string libraries I have ever heard. Go out and buy it now, you won't regret it!  Haven't been this inspired buy a new library in a long time. Almost has this vintage golden years of hollywood sound to it. Very realistic sounding.
> 
> (...No, I don't work for them  )
> 
> Wrote this piece with it recently.





Excellent man! This is a must buy for sure! Great music!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 5, 2016)

Wonderful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 5, 2016)

Love the piece, also love the library.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 5, 2016)

Awesome, great work!


----------



## TimCox (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow, that's absolutely stunning. I love the string sound and especially love the piece


----------



## dannymc (Aug 8, 2016)

> reminds in some ways of adadio for strings



yep i hear that too. beautiful piece. thanks for posting. 

Danny


----------



## NoamL (Aug 10, 2016)

Lovely piece. You went full Korngold at 1:17! A jaw-dropping moment, this is no pastiche or parody, you clearly have a real command of this vintage Hollywood language. Well done.


----------



## dbage46 (Aug 12, 2016)

Great piece. I too love this library. 
I've been speaking with their support (Alex) as I'm having issues with Kontakt frequently having disk spike errors when playing the legato patches. 
Those of you running it without any issues, if you would kind enough to comment on your setup as I'm trying to figure out the best solution to my problem. I'm running a late 2014 17 inch Macbook. Pro Tools 12. Session from the internal SSD, samples on an external Sandisk 500 SSD. 
Alex suggested moving the library to my internal drive which I will try later today, but I just wondered if anyone else had any ideas or could suggest things I can try.

Thank you


----------



## TGV (Aug 13, 2016)

dbage46 said:


> things I can try.


I don't own this library (yet, I must add; it looks very attractive, but I didn't have much time to make music lately), but in general you can save CPU and disk access by lowering the number of simultaneous voices. For a legato line, 4 voices should be enough. Try if setting that as a maximum makes those particular problems go away.

BTW, when you try something like this, make sure you have a situation where you can trigger the problem or bug with a high success rate (100% would be ideal), and test possible solutions always in the same condition before trying them under real life conditions.


----------



## Kony (Aug 13, 2016)

Excellent!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for the wonderful comments, really appreciate it!!  For those who were wondering, this is CSS more or less out of the box. I added a long reverb tail, that's it. No eq, no effects.


----------



## GonzoFB (Aug 24, 2016)

Soft, gentle, moving. Beautiful!!


----------

